# Browning Transmission



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Anybody have one?


----------



## mobilemail (Oct 9, 2012)

I remember reading about these back in the day, but never had one? Is yours just to look at, or do you ride with it; and how does it compare to modern "ramp & pin" shifting?


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have one. I saw them in the 80s. I remember the Brownings worked better than the Suntour version. They had a hinged section of the front chain rings that pivoted when shifting. I figured someone might have one here


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I sold this complete set this summer.









I would say that it definitely works, not considering reliability issues in adverse conditions. The one design flaw I found is that it is a little too easy to bump the swinging chainring section with the heel of your shoe and initiate a manual shift.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I had one. I never experienced my shoe hitting the swinging chainring section which seems unlikely because that section is behind the crank but I have big feet. The only thing I can say is don't use a cheap battery. Cheap batteries would only shift a few times. Duracel batteries would last for a month of commuting at least. I never used mine for heavy off road use though. Just light fire road on my commute to work.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I remember seeing one of those on the wall at Roy's BITD. 

Like most,I was of the mindset that "Light is Right" and that thing, while cool, was heavy and of questionable reliability. 

Never saw one in use on the trails or in any race and don't know what happened to the one on at the LBS. Seems like it worked reasonably well under the right circumstances.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I tested them for Mountain and City Biking magazine back in the day, and since they were relatively local (Bainbridge Island), they came up with new versions and we checked them out. I never had one to call my own, but they are very cool, and I really liked the Browning family. I wish I had one now! A transmission, I mean, not a Browning family- I wouldn't have room for all of them.


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

I had the pleasure of working with the Browning's, Peter Grisley and Bill and Robert Green on the early prototypes and production models prior to Suntour acquiring the rights. I also raced Iditabike '86 with a Browning on my Fat Chance mtb. It worked flawlessly through 200+ miles of snow, ice, water etc. Few people realize how much of today's front chainring ramps, cassette cog ramps, chains and index shifting took inspiration from the ideas of Bruce and his sons. A brilliant family!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

thegooddoctor said:


> I had the pleasure of working with the Browning's, Peter Grisley and Bill and Robert Green on the early prototypes and production models prior to Suntour acquiring the rights. I also raced Iditabike '86 with a Browning on my Fat Chance mtb. It worked flawlessly through 200+ miles of snow, ice, water etc. Few people realize how much of today's front chainring ramps, cassette cog ramps, chains and index shifting took inspiration from the ideas of Bruce and his sons. A brilliant family!


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

Nothing but memories!


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> I sold this complete set this summer.
> 
> View attachment 729516
> 
> ...


Dare I ask what you got for this?


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

StrangeBike13 said:


> I tested them for Mountain and City Biking magazine back in the day, and since they were relatively local (Bainbridge Island), they came up with new versions and we checked them out. I never had one to call my own, but they are very cool, and I really liked the Browning family. I wish I had one now! A transmission, I mean, not a Browning family- I wouldn't have room for all of them.


Would that have been the days when Dave House was in charge? Good times, great rides and what a fun and creative period for the bike industry, no?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> Dare I ask what you got for this?


You dared!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

sbsbiker said:


> Dare I ask what you got for this?


A lot.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

wow... I've never seen that before. Pretty cool.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

this seems like a nifty idea but I really don't see what necessitates an electric shifter on a bike, what were they hoping for with this idea?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jaxes88 said:


> this seems like a nifty idea but I really don't see what necessitates an electric shifter on a bike, what were they hoping for with this idea?


Have you looked at road bikes lately?


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

can't say I have. I'm a noob to biking


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jaxes88 said:


> can't say I have. I'm a noob to biking


Well, it's a great sport. Enjoy!

Electronic shifting has been showcased by the two big manufacturers of bike parts for quite a while now. You can read all about the whos, whys, and wheres on the internet.

Shimano showcases the Ultegra Di2 electronic bike gears, we go for a ride -- Engadget

Campagnolo

Richard Cunningham wrote an article here: What is the Future of Electronic Shifting? | Active.com

I know of a forum regular who is setting up his new bike with a system so maybe he'll chime in.

It's kind of like disc brakes for road bikes: it's coming and people are willing to buy it.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

all I remember is mavic Zap... was that of any use? Or is my memory that shot?


----------



## phill77 (Aug 31, 2008)

A rider called Any123 at Retrobike has a set on one of his bikes.

Build thread and a video of it working is here:
Muddy Fox explorer 88 Electronic Project with vid | Retrobike


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

I have it and it works well. Shifting is very silent and smooth. Also fast. I don't have the issues other people described. My only concern is the plastic connectors tend to crack (replace with zip ties). And the rings are probably not as resistant to hits as standard ones.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I have a pre-production Browning Rear Transmission - the whole cassette hinges like the chainrings - I'll take pics when I can...

I got it about 10 years ago, and have yet to mount it on a bike...takes a special chainstay mounted braze-on...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

richieb said:


> ...takes a special chainstay mounted braze-on...


Like this,


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

wookie said:


> Anybody have one?


Yes.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was the race announcer at the "Four Days of Fat" race in MA during the '80s. Cindy Whitehead used a Browning transmission as part of her sponsorship. It was a rainy weekend, and once that hinge got packed with mud, it was all over.

Here is the Browning manual.


----------



## iamthewalrus (May 20, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> At the "Four Days of Fat" race in MA during the '80s, Cindy Whitehead used a Browning transmission as part of her sponsorship. It was a rainy weekend, and once that hinge got packed with mud, it was all over.
> 
> Here is the Browning manual.


Thanks.


----------



## Keahapana (Jan 21, 2008)

i actually have a Browning Frame. I believe that it was made by FTW.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Keahapana said:


> i actually have a Browning Frame. I believe that it was made by FTW.


Cool. Here is its ferrous cousin.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/browning-mountain-goat-single-speed-760827.html


----------

